# Good video editing software?



## Slayer89 (Nov 28, 2010)

So, I'm looking for some really good video editing software. Any suggestions?


----------



## JohnIce (Nov 29, 2010)

Mac or PC? Final Cut is a very good program but it's only available for Mac as far as I know.


----------



## Slayer89 (Nov 29, 2010)

Oh yeah, this is for PC.


----------



## leandroab (Mar 11, 2011)

Sony Vegas?



vincent d said:


> If you are looking for good video editing software than you can try to download it through google. From google you can download everything. Just type your related keyword in google search box.


----------



## Randy (Mar 11, 2011)

If that weren't spam, I'd say that was the best "google it" asshole post I've ever seen.


----------

